# Employment at HCT



## Rozetti

Hi,

I am having an opportunity to have faculty position at HCT, in one of their campuses - at the moment no idea which one. I have read a lot negative about HCT on the internet. And most of the comments are by those who have been working at HCT for 8-10years, severely complaining about everything, strongly recommending never to join HCT and never seem quitting themselves. I was wondering if HCT is really really a bad place to work?

Secondly, they are offering 25K p/m, no housing , plus tickets for family, educational allowances for kids (partial?) and health insurance etc. I doubt that with this salary it would be possible to decently survive in Dubai. But what about other locations like Sharjah, Abu Dhabi, Ras Al Khaimah, Ajman, Al Ain, fujairah? Is it not sufficient even there?

Thoughtful feedback would be highly appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## aloneinalain

I am making 21K in Al Ain and it is definitely enough if you don't have any debts and your expectations are relatively modest. I don't have kids so of course for me it's cheaper but my company does pay an education allowance plus an additional 1800 housing allowance plus flight allowance plus health care for families. My rent is 60K for a 2BR flat near town center but you could go as low as 40-45 possibly even cheaper depending on area. My transportation costs are pretty low since I don't have a car but pay 850/month for private drivers.


----------



## Rozetti

Thanks for your response. It was helpful. I suppose that AlAin, RAK and Fujairah etc are much cheaper than Abu Dhabi or Sharjah - Dubai is outrageous, I know.


----------



## NPGH

Rozetti said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am having an opportunity to have faculty position at HCT, in one of their campuses - at the moment no idea which one. I have read a lot negative about HCT on the internet. And most of the comments are by those who have been working at HCT for 8-10years, severely complaining about everything, strongly recommending never to join HCT and never seem quitting themselves. I was wondering if HCT is really really a bad place to work?
> 
> Secondly, they are offering 25K p/m, no housing , plus tickets for family, educational allowances for kids (partial?) and health insurance etc. I doubt that with this salary it would be possible to decently survive in Dubai. But what about other locations like Sharjah, Abu Dhabi, Ras Al Khaimah, Ajman, Al Ain, fujairah? Is it not sufficient even there?
> 
> Thoughtful feedback would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Did you accept the offer? any negotiation?


----------



## djstorm1987

For Sharjah its really not all that bad. Be prepared to face the traffic though.


----------

